

EU To Charge Microsoft Over Browser Compliance Breach - irunbackwards
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/27/eu-to-charge-microsoft-over-browser-compliance-breach/

======
venomsnake
Better charge Apple with abuse of monopoly position in the market when they
limit their users' access to software and directly hurt consumers. MS and
browser wars are beating dead horse.

